# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  What will happen if a fire belly toad's poison gets on a human?

## FrogNoobie659

What will happen if a fire belly toad's poison gets on a human? The only way my dad will let me get a Fire Belly Toad is if it is not extremely dangerous. I know that wearing latex gloves can prevent it but I want to know what the poison can do to a human being. Any help would be great! I need to ASAP!

----------


## Chaser

Ok, fire bellied toads do excrete toxins than can get into your system, but it normally doesn't effect people too much. With that much said people's body react to things differently, like bee strings some people they don't bother and some people they can kill. But there has never been a documented case of a fire bellied toad's poison causing any serious injury, just mild discomfort to some sensitive people. Your greatest danger concerning the toxin is the health of the tank. the toads do not stop excreting this toxin and it could build up in their enclosure. The key to keeping everyone safe is to regularly clean their enclosure and a water filter with charcoal will help break down the toxin and increase the time between cleanings.

I help out at our local pet store  :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## FinnyBird

Generally they don't really effect humans. It's really only in large, concentrated amounts that it may cause some irritation, but nothing serious. That being said, some people are allergic. It's fairly uncommon and the reaction tends to be fairly mild, just a slight burning sensation and possible reddening. Keep the water clean and don't handle them with open wounds (both of which are general rules to begin with) and you'll be fine.

----------



----------


## FrogNoobie659

> Ok, fire bellied toads do excrete toxins than can get into your system, but it normally doesn't effect people too much. With that much said people's body react to things differently, like bee strings some people they don't bother and some people they can kill. But there has never been a documented case of a fire bellied toad's poison causing any serious injury, just mild discomfort to some sensitive people. Your greatest danger concerning the toxin is the health of the tank. the toads do not stop excreting this toxin and it could build up in their enclosure. The key to keeping everyone safe is to regularly clean their enclosure and a water filter with charcoal will help break down the toxin and increase the time between cleanings.
> 
> I help out at our local pet store


Thanks! I will probably get a Fire Belly Toad in August.

----------


## Chaser

That's great news! Remember we like pictures!  :Big Grin:

----------


## FrogNoobie659

When I get them I will post tons of pictures!  :Smile:  and a ton of videos too! I have wanted some kind of toad/frog for years so this will be awesome!

----------

